# Good iCrap (iTunes) Replacement?



## beyond_amusia (Jul 1, 2009)

I am looking for an iTunes replacement for OS X 10.4 (it's on a Blue and White Power Mac with 896 MB RAM and a 350 MHz G3 CPU) - I tried Real Player, but it's geared towards video and lacks a music library view... I am looking for a player that is set up like Winamp or WMP - or even iTunes - I intend to only use this software for my 10,000+ song collection, not for video - VLC is there for vids... So, any ideas?


----------



## beyond_amusia (Jul 1, 2009)

*bump*

EDIT:


Assassin48 said:


> 24  hours between bumps
> 
> some one will help you



Sorry, I didn't know.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 1, 2009)

24  hours between bumps

some one will help you


----------



## xfire (Jul 1, 2009)

Try here
http://download.cnet.com/mac/?tag=hdr;snav


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 1, 2009)

I'd suggest the Zune software, but tis not Mac friendly


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 1, 2009)

songbird FTW

http://getsongbird.com/download/


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 1, 2009)

*Yes*

I second Songbird.  Please note that Apple hates....well everyone.  iTunes cannot be installed while Songbird is the primary iPod/iPhones sync software.  iTunes will basically take back control and block Songbird from mounting the device.

Songbird also Sync 5 times faster, I am not sure why.  I think it is because it doesn't convert anything to ACC though.


----------



## beyond_amusia (Jul 1, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> I'd suggest the Zune software, but tis not Mac friendly



I know... =( I would really use my PC, but I'm scared to move it back into the living room - stuff always dies when I move it. Also, my stero is over 40 years old - it's a Sears Silvertone cabinet stereo with a turn table - it has big old 10 inchers in it and i'm scared to get my good computer near them, lol. Some a-holes got evicted here so i took the stereo from their apartment, lol. ATM, I am using Real Player - I set up a playlist and it took 3 hours...



xfire said:


> Try here
> http://download.cnet.com/mac/?tag=hdr;snav



I am looking, ty. =)



oli_ramsay said:


> songbird FTW
> 
> http://getsongbird.com/download/



That's a no go... My Apple is runnig OS X 10.4 because it will not support 10.5 - it's also runnig a POWER G3 CPU... =(  No one will be giving away Intel Macs for about 10 years... Amazing thing is that I could resell the Apple I have for over $100 to the right Apple freak, and it's 10 years old!



TheLaughingMan said:


> I second Songbird.  Please note that Apple hates....well everyone.  iTunes cannot be installed while Songbird is the primary iPod/iPhones sync software.  iTunes will basically take back control and block Songbird from mounting the device.
> 
> Songbird also Sync 5 times faster, I am not sure why.  I think it is because it doesn't convert anything to ACC though.



If I could use Songbird... I don't own an iPod anymore, so I would not be worried about it.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 1, 2009)

Oh, well that is the only MP3 syncing quirk I know of.  It works for all other MP3 players I know of.  Unfortunately, I don't think songbird supports video transfers yet.

And you can use it on OS X.
http://www.getsongbird.com/download/


----------



## douglatins (Jul 1, 2009)

Songbird


----------



## beyond_amusia (Jul 1, 2009)

I am not concerned about syncing audio or anything - I just want something that will play my music (mp3, m4a and wma) and will read the meta data properly - Cog assumes that all my songs have no artist, so it rendered itself useless. an 'album art' view would be great too, but I could live without it ^_^  I looked on Cnet btw - there's nothing really there that meet my requirements... Is it that hard to write a (free)  music player for OS X or has every Apple user been brain washed by Apple that it's iTunes or noTunes?  :shadedshu  

OS X is doing this to me - 




TheLaughingMan said:


> Oh, well that is the only MP3 syncing quirk I know of.  It works for all other MP3 players I know of.  Unfortunately, I don't think songbird supports video transfers yet.
> 
> And you can use it on OS X.
> http://www.getsongbird.com/download/



Yes, it's OS X - OS X 10.5 on an Intel Mac mind you - my Mac is 10 years old, and using an IBM Power PC G3 CPU, OS X 10.4, so no dice. 



douglatins said:


> Songbird



See above.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh, I completely overlooked that little bit of info.  A ten year old Power PC G3 has the old Apple architecture....you are pretty much shit out of luck.  I believe that most companies, if not all companies, discontinued development of software for that system style when Apple switch to the x86 architecture.  You may be able to find what you are looking for on www.sourceforge.net.  If they don't have something, you aren't going to find it.

Honestly, at this point, if you are not considering simply buy a new lappy, you are just going to have to let Apple OS X go.  Since you are determined to not use iTunes (which I can understand), you may have hack the PowerPC and install Linux.  Then you can use Amarok.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 2, 2009)

Ok, I am not sure if you can still get this, but from what I gather it natively supports the PPC architecture.  They stopped development in 2004, but it may still serve your purposes.

Audion at www.Panic.com/audion/

Please note that Audion seems to only support Vorbis and MP3 formatted audio.


----------



## mab1376 (Jul 26, 2009)

oli_ramsay said:


> songbird FTW
> 
> http://getsongbird.com/download/



Songbird is awesome and I love the plug in architecture, but it doesn't handle large library's well yet, it locks up in Windows and Linux while trying to import my 15,000 songs. 

I don't know of any others that will work well on a Mac.


----------



## Ripper3 (Jul 27, 2009)

xmms is one of my favourite minimalist music players, I had completely forgotten it though, as I haven't played with Linux in so long, I just haven't used it. iTunes runs great on a new Mac, so I just leave it on in the background instead of finding a replacement.
A bit of a big workaround, and might need a huge amount of adaptation for a PowerPC, but for all intents and purposes: http://xmms.darwinports.com/
Although I had seen mention of xmms for Mac OS X in a few threads from 2003/2004 in some Mac forums while searching, so it should run on PowerPC with some work, or trawling through archives.

ALSO (nearly double-posted, but then edited this one), http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/audio/vox.html states that Vox is a Universal application, and supports OS X 10.4.9 or later, so meaning it should be working on a G3, but one can only hope it isn't too heavy on it. http://www.voxapp.net/ Proper website for it, but it's skimping on the details more than a little.
Just checking the readme after downloading, it supports A LOT of file formats, many I hadn't known existed, and definitely does support Tiger, so you should be able to use it. Really small visually, and seems like a nice option.


----------

